# Here she is...My new 11 reg Fiesta Zetec-S



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

The car has arrived at the dealers for collection on Tuesday...so i nipped down and took a couple of snaps of it (with an iphone  )

I know i've not detailed it yet but i could'nt resist posting up a piccy of her :driver:


----------



## Davidntfc (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice Car! :thumb:

Bet you itching to get your hands on it!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Oooh, new Feesty! Very nice.

The wife's Zetec (previous shape) is nice. Had a 60 plate when hers was in for a service as a courtesy car and it was nicer. SWMBO's Feesty is the same colour as your new one. Nice and shiny is possible.


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

V nice


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Cool, hope you got a decent price/healthy discounts on it, heard they are ripe for big discounts off list.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks nice number plate looks like its saying hi lol


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love fiestas they are fantastic little rippers. I'm sure many fiesta owners have already told you already though, but check the plastic fascia covers on the mirrors before you drive off every day! We have a few of the sedans on fleet and they always come loose


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! I must admit the mirror cap issue on the mk7 has never been mentioned once on our forum...


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

really nice cars had one before i got my foci ST really good fun.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice mate, I know you were waiting like a kid for christmas with this. Now the question is, will it get a clean tuesday, or will it wait till the weekend lol.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice, do like the new Fiesta :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one give syou time to get everything set up ready and start the anti rain dance..:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Griffy said:


> The car has arrived at the dealers for collection on Tuesday...so i nipped down and took a couple of snaps of it (with an iphone  )
> 
> I know i've not detailed it yet but i could'nt resist posting up a piccy of her :driver:


very nice,any plans for it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice car - you on the ZSOC forum?


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

PootleFlump said:


> Cool, hope you got a decent price/healthy discounts on it, heard they are ripe for big discounts off list.


Oh yes, paid a lot less than list price even after adding all the extras to it


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

pee said:


> Looks nice number plate looks like its saying hi lol


Thats what my wife said too :lol:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Very nice mate, I know you were waiting like a kid for christmas with this. Now the question is, will it get a clean tuesday, or will it wait till the weekend lol.


It looks like it will be at the weekend 

After picking it up on Tuesday afternoon i'm going to take it for a nice drive but doubt if i will get home much before dark...then i'm back at work to start another nightshift :wall:

And even then i need some nice weather too :detailer:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

andrewst500 said:


> very nice,any plans for it


Not sure yet. I think body coloured Ford badges would look nice along with a couple of those chrome scuff plates for the door sills. Might upgrade the headlight bulbs if i can get the right ones at the right price ( they are projecters as opposed to reflecters  ).

A nice Mountune engine upgrade would be good but i'm not sure if my wallet and/or my insurance could cope with it :doublesho


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> very nice car - you on the ZSOC forum?


Yep, i joined just after confirming the purchase at the dealers. I've posted up in the 'Show & Shine' section over there too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

change the front and rear indicators for chrome ones to take away the tango'd look (bulbs are PY21W, or 581). got better headlight bulb in mine - check out my project thread on here or ZSOC


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice fella... another one joins the gang! :thumb:

Anyone else tempted for a number plate reading --59/--10/--11 "FEZ"? £310 from the DVLA, with a range of variants! 

Interestingly, there's a whole load of CL10 --- plates still on there... excellent for that model year Clio's.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice mate! look forward to your write up when you get your hands on her


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

ukfiestanetwork good too


----------



## Kiltox (May 13, 2009)

Awesome 

I pick up my new car on Wednesday (dealer's too busy on Tuesday lol)


----------



## chrisw87 (Feb 6, 2011)

adlem said:


> Very nice! I must admit the mirror cap issue on the mk7 has never been mentioned once on our forum...


Are the local Festas there built in Thailand as ours are? or are they still built in Germany as I faintly remember the previous model used to be.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice! Must be very nice knowing thats soon to be yours!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

chrisw87 said:


> Are the local Festas there built in Thailand as ours are? or are they still built in Germany as I faintly remember the previous model used to be.


Cologne Germany or Valencia Spain for the European ones... Generally signified by a sticker on the wing mirror (Green for Germany, not sure of the colour for spain). :thumb:

Also, as a general point for Ford Owners, you can look/sign up here for interesting information about your car: https://www.etis.ford.com/home.do


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

pee said:


> Looks nice number plate looks like its saying hi lol


^^very funny^^
I had to look twice to see what you were on about !
It's my age, honest.......
P.S Great car by the way, loving the colour:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Griffy said:


> Not sure yet. I think body coloured Ford badges would look nice along with a couple of those chrome scuff plates for the door sills. Might upgrade the headlight bulbs if i can get the right ones at the right price ( they are projecters as opposed to reflecters  ).
> 
> A nice Mountune engine upgrade would be good but i'm not sure if my wallet and/or my insurance could cope with it :doublesho


mountune is great you would not be disapointed im going MR155 soon heres apic of mine with mountune spoiler extentions which i had colour coded


----------



## Pugland53 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lovely car. Well, I would say that as it's identical to my wifes!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice - no longer is the Fiesta a "little" car


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

It's new car day! Congrats to everyone collecting their cars today or over the next few days!

Collected mine a few hours ago.


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice!!!:doublesho


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

looks ace


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

McClane said:


> Cologne Germany or Valencia Spain for the European ones... Generally signified by a sticker on the wing mirror (Green for Germany, not sure of the colour for spain). :thumb:
> 
> Also, as a general point for Ford Owners, you can look/sign up here for interesting information about your car: https://www.etis.ford.com/home.do


Don't think it will be too long before they ship some B266 production to Romania when B232 (B maximus) comes on line next year. Merchenich has to be way too expensive to build cars with such a small profit margin in them. VIN number is the best indicator of where the car is built.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Mike Hunt said:


> Don't think it will be too long before they ship some B266 production to Romania when B232 (B maximus) comes on line next year. Merchenich has to be way too expensive to build cars with such a small profit margin in them. *VIN number is the best indicator of where the car is built*.


Yeah, I couldn't remember what parts of it were relevant, so thought I best not mention!! :thumb::lol:


----------



## nixon (Dec 28, 2010)

Is an exhaust an optional extra too?! Griffy's seems to be missing whilst andrewst500's is rather shiny


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nixon said:


> Is an exhaust an optional extra too?! Griffy's seems to be missing whilst andrewst500's is rather shiny


mine has the mountune MP140 Kit on it so different system on it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nixon said:


> Is an exhaust an optional extra too?! Griffy's seems to be missing whilst andrewst500's is rather shiny


andrew has had the mountune 140 kit fitted - standard exhaust is hiden behind the bumper


----------



## SimonWRX (Mar 18, 2007)

very nice, love the colour.


----------

